# Newly Diagnosed Hashimoto's



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

On Thursday I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. The doctor put me on 5mg of Cortef at 8am and 12pm along with vitamin supplements. Can you tell me what everyone here is taking?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> On Thursday I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. The doctor put me on 5mg of Cortef at 8am and 12pm along with vitamin supplements. Can you tell me what everyone here is taking?


Hi and welcome!! So, your adrenals are stressed out I take it? How did the doctor diagnose Hashimoto's?

Do you have your most recent labs and ranges you can post here? We need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

What kind of vitamins did the doc put you on? Is this a holistic doctor?

How do you feel; what prompted you to go to the doctor?


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

I went in because of mostly fatigue. I could hardly function - I would get up to go to work and then come home and sleep so not like me. Here are my results:

TPO 188 (range 0-34)
Antithyroglobulin <20 (range 0-40)

T4 Free 1.27 (range 0.82 - 1.77)
TSH 1.500 (range 0.450 - 4.500)
C Peptide Serum 2.2 (range 1.1 - 4.4)
Ferritin Serum 131 (range 13-150)
Triiodothyronine Free 3.2 (range 2.0 - 4.4)
Hemoglobin Alc 5.5 (range 4.8 - 5.6)

Cortisol:

Am 6.2 (range 3.7 - 9.5)
Noon 0.9 (range 1.2 - 3.0)
Evening 0.3 (range 0.6 - 1.9)
Night 0.3 (range 0.4 - 1.0)

The supplements she has me on are a multivitamin, fish oil, Vit C, Gut Barrier and Adrenal Cortex


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> I went in because of mostly fatigue. I could hardly function - I would get up to go to work and then come home and sleep so not like me. Here are my results:
> 
> TPO 188 (range 0-34)
> Antithyroglobulin <20 (range 0-40)
> ...


Thank you for the labs and ranges. Yes; both the Free T3 and the Free T4 are below the mid-range of the range given by your lab. If nothing else, most of us like the FREE T3 to be at about 1/4 above that mid-range figure which in your case is exactly 3.2 for the mid-range. FT3 is your active hormone from which you derive your energy. Plus you do have antibodies which suggests autoimmune disease.

Fish Oil (Omega III) is excellent. So..................tell me. Did she say anything about putting you on thyroxine replacement and how she arrived at the diagnosis of Hashimoto's?

Boy.....................your ferritin is good. Others here would die for that number.


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

She didn't mention anything about additional meds. She did however schedule an ultrasound of my thyroid because she said it looks swollen. Should I also be on a thyroid med in addition to the Cortef 5mg twice a day she's prescribed?  I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible. She also said I should go on a gluten free diet to help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> She didn't mention anything about additional meds. She did however schedule an ultrasound of my thyroid because she said it looks swollen. Should I also be on a thyroid med in addition to the Cortef 5mg twice a day she's prescribed? I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible. She also said I should go on a gluten free diet to help.


Not if she is going to do the ultra-sound. I did not know this. This is good; you want a good clean ultra-sound uninfluenced by thyroid meds.

After that, I am sure your doc will talk to you about all this and I know we will all be anxious to read the results of your ultrasound.

Most of us are gluten intolerant; I think your doc is "slammin'!"


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Heck yeah, you found a good doc!! arty0006:


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Ditto that! As I read your posts I was jealous of your care. You're not by chance in Denver, are you? I want your doc!

But besides that...
I'm sorry you're so exhausted. I hope you're on the path to recovery soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Joolzy (May 29, 2011)

Hellooo Tammy!

Yes, like the others have said, you seem to have an excellent doctor!!! It's hard enough for me to get my TSH tested every year! haha! how are you feeling other than being absolutely shatterred by nighttime? Hugs


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all.....I'm sorry I haven't responded in so long. I've just been SO blah. I really do appreciate my dr now that I've read so many of the struggles here. I've continued to take my Cortef along with my supplements and I have to say I'm SO tired of feeling this way. The Cortef seems to work for a little while in the morning and then after that I can just feel myself crashing. If I do anything for any amount of time I'm drained. If I can get home and sit or lay down, then I get a little more energy again. These last 3 days have been hard on me because I can just cry from feeling this way! I have to go straight to bed when I get home from work and then I can't fall asleep again until late and then it's time to wake up. It's a vicious cycle! My husband (who is normally so supportive) I think just doesn't understand. He keeps saying "If you just exercise you'll feel better" - I can't make him understand how tired I am.

I had my ultrasound on the 7/11 and haven't gotten any results yet. My dr was on vacation all last week so I'm sure that's why. I'm hoping she can give me something to help me as the Cortef really hasn't done any good.

Thank you all so much for your replies and support. I hope for some better days soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> Hi all.....I'm sorry I haven't responded in so long. I've just been SO blah. I really do appreciate my dr now that I've read so many of the struggles here. I've continued to take my Cortef along with my supplements and I have to say I'm SO tired of feeling this way. The Cortef seems to work for a little while in the morning and then after that I can just feel myself crashing. If I do anything for any amount of time I'm drained. If I can get home and sit or lay down, then I get a little more energy again. These last 3 days have been hard on me because I can just cry from feeling this way! I have to go straight to bed when I get home from work and then I can't fall asleep again until late and then it's time to wake up. It's a vicious cycle! My husband (who is normally so supportive) I think just doesn't understand. He keeps saying "If you just exercise you'll feel better" - I can't make him understand how tired I am.
> 
> I had my ultrasound on the 7/11 and haven't gotten any results yet. My dr was on vacation all last week so I'm sure that's why. I'm hoping she can give me something to help me as the Cortef really hasn't done any good.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your replies and support. I hope for some better days soon.


Your hubby means well. He wants to "fix it!" That's what men do. They fix things.

Really glad to hear the ultrsound has been done and will be most anxious to hear the results. No doubt you are on pins and needles right now yourself.

It is good to hear from you.


----------

